# Shame on you lyft



## Eslam7878 (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi I been work with lyft for only 2 weeks and they deactivated me becz I cancel customer 25 min far away from me how I can get back to drive with lyft


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Reach out to them and FYI, they'll tell you to accept those requests, then call the Pax to tell them it's to far and to cancel the ride, if the Pax refuses then you can cancel and email Lyft about what happened... BTW, after you email them they'll take several days to respond and sometimes they won't answer back at all.


----------



## Eslam7878 (Jan 30, 2016)

Where is FTY sorry for bother


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Eslam7878 said:


> Where is FTY sorry for bother


FYI means "for your information."


----------



## UberNOT4me (Feb 8, 2016)

Eslam7878 said:


> Where is FTY sorry for bother


I googled it,,, it's located 3952 aviation circle, Atlanta, ga 30336. Good luck!


----------



## Eslam7878 (Jan 30, 2016)

Shame on you lyft they said that final no more lyft for me why? Becz I didn't accept ride 35 min away from me that BS , nobody talk about uber no more lyft is sucks


----------



## Eslam7878 (Jan 30, 2016)

The was big disappointment that lyft deactivated me today for not accept far ride I thought you much better that uber but no maybe uber is less money but they give chance I been drive lyft only for 2 weeks , anyway good luck lyft and thanks god I have UBERRRR


----------



## Eslam7878 (Jan 30, 2016)

Haha ty do you think I care about grammar now ??


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Thank god you have uber?.. You sure about that, buddy?


----------



## Eslam7878 (Jan 30, 2016)

What you want me say sir I quit my job and start driving , and I can't just stay home becz I have family at least I get get something


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

You must have hate a low acceptance rate, they won't deactivate you for one missed request. 

Go work a normal minimum wage job, sell your car, make contacts in your immigrant community the way every other immigrant group in the US has done it. You'll be better off than driving Uber.


----------



## SJUberLyftDriver2016 (Jan 25, 2016)

i was thinking more along the lines of

1. get job at mcds
2. take ESL classes
3. find better job


----------



## James Lee (Nov 10, 2015)

No sympathy here on this forum if that was your sole purpose of posting this thread.


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

Shame on both Lyft and Uber.

Get a real job man, Uber is no better than Lyft and vice versa. Especially if you're trying to make it a primary source of income.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Eslam7878 said:


> Hi I been work with lyft for only 2 weeks and they deactivated me *becz I cancel customer 25 min far away* from me how I can get back to drive with lyft





Eslam7878 said:


> Shame on you lyft they said that final no more lyft for me why? *Becz I didn't accept ride 35 min away* from me that BS , nobody talk about uber no more lyft is sucks


hmmmm was it 25min away or 35min away....anywayszzzzz sounds like someone has more stories than Mother Goose hehe


----------



## Eslam7878 (Jan 30, 2016)

Fu


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

why do you want to get reactivated if they are going to send you requests from approx 30min away? Not trolling, I seriously want to know.


----------



## Eslam7878 (Jan 30, 2016)

Because it dose not happen all the time , In sat night I received more than 20 request all of them far I don't know why


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

Eslam7878 said:


> Because it dose not happen all the time , In sat night I received more than 20 request all of them far I don't know why


OK, it looks like you were treated unfairly. So why do you want to reactivate if they unfairly deactivated you?


----------



## Eslam7878 (Jan 30, 2016)

I think it's better to have both of uber and lyft ,i


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Thank god you have uber?.. You sure about that, buddy?


I was a about say the same thing.Not sure why he got deactivated for not picking up request.That never happened to me.


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> I was a about say the same thing.Not sure why he got deactivated for not picking up request.That never happened to me.


There is a lot of suspicious information in this thread. I don't think we're hearing the whole story.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Eslam7878 said:


> *Hi I been work with lyft for only 2 weeks and they deactivated me becz I cancel customer 25 min far away from me how I can get back to drive with lyft*


It's amazing that Lyft expects us to drive 25 minutes to pick up someone who may only want a 1 mile ride, isn't it? I let my countdown timer expire on one yesterday that was 14 miles north of where I was.

The Lyft app showed 4 drivers available between me and where this PING came from. My guess is that he/she must have been an annoying regular, because the closer drivers ignored this PING too. Or maybe they had given this passenger 1 or 2 stars before, so the computer just skipped over the closer drivers and came straight to me...the next potential sucker. 

Eslam7878, did you accept other passenger ride requests that day? As other drivers have said, Lyft wouldn't terminate your contract because you cancelled 1 ride request.


----------



## Eslam7878 (Jan 30, 2016)

Any way what ever happened is happened , my rate went down for cancel a or not accepted far ride


----------



## maxista (Dec 20, 2015)

Manotas said:


> Reach out to them and FYI, they'll tell you to accept those requests, then call the Pax to tell them it's to far and to cancel the ride, if the Pax refuses then you can cancel and email Lyft about what happened... BTW, after you email them they'll take several days to respond and sometimes they won't answer back at all.


What? I do that stuff all the time. I've never been threatened with deactivation...


----------



## Allen Coronel (Jan 7, 2016)

Lyft Peeps...Check this blog on how to cancel 15 minutes plus ride request from Lyft...

https://uberpeople.net/threads/long...tting-passengers-to-cancel-their-rides.61165/


----------



## remdawg (Oct 26, 2015)

LMFAO this thread delivers. I wish I could tag people like it was Facebook.....


----------



## Jenny01 (Apr 12, 2015)

it seems weird that lyft got you deactivated just for cancelling on one pax, there must be something else


----------



## Eslam7878 (Jan 30, 2016)

Yah I eat 2 of my customer


----------



## Eslam7878 (Jan 30, 2016)

I don't know why everybody here is protect lyft and everybody fight against uber , when uber deactivated a driver everybody start go crazy , when I said what happen to me everybody wondering . I don't give shit who believe or no I just said what happen to me


----------



## Eslam7878 (Jan 30, 2016)

Yes and that what happen with me and I never get e mail for worning and I email there customer services and I told they I can't accept ride that fat and I have the e mail


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

Eslam7878 said:


> lyft is sucks


LOL

Lyft is sucks. It doesnt just suck...it is sucks.

Uber on, Eslam. Uber isn't sucks.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Some posts have been deleted. Confrontational posts will not be tolerated. Stay on topic.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

My IQ just dropped a good 4% reading this thread.


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

I received a text about my account being FLAGGED for excessive ride cancellation... I thought CONTRACTORS have the right to choose if they want to take the job or not? SMFH

Eslam, just move on man... Find a daily 8 hr job and do Uber after work... Sorry but you will not get any sympathy here...


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

UberEffedMe said:


> 3952 aviation circle, Atlanta, ga 30336


FTY not too far for me! Heading there soon to see whats all the hubbub


----------



## nplyftcp (Mar 1, 2016)

Jo3030 said:


> My IQ just dropped a good 4% reading this thread.


that's it?


----------

